#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Lemons and cherry trees

## Philip Burder

will or can yellow lemon's and cherry tree's grow in Thailand soil esp in Surin area's??

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

pretty sure you could do yellow lemons as thais themselves grow them.

cherry trees... even up as north as you can get i think it's just too warm.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Not in Surin. You need cold nights for the fruit to form.

----------


## Kurgen

had a lemon tree growing for nearly 2 years now. When planted it was almost a shrub, 2 years later and it's very nearly a shrub. Will dig it up and dump the fukka soon!

----------


## rizzaB

Of course, you can plant lemons and cherries there.  :Smile:

----------


## Crepitus

> had a lemon tree growing for nearly 2 years now. When planted it was almost a shrub, 2 years later and it's very nearly a shrub. Will dig it up and dump the fukka soon!


555..must be same seeds as ours..had about 10 sticks five years ago now have four 5ft green scraggy bushes..mostly eaten by bugs or...
Orange trees grew relatively quick from seed ..now BIG bushes...leaves are nice but that's all.

Kaffir lime planted 5 years ago just sits there ...a 15 leaf 2ft high stick. ..

----------


## afraidcrrazy

I dont know about that but i like gain information about that .but in above discussion i didnot got much information about lemon and cherries.

----------


## kermit

I found this in that other place..................









chownah,  on 2006-08-21 22 :01: 35, said:
  I've been looking on the internet and found:

Abstract:  
Cherry is (Prunus avium L.) known as a high chilling requiring species,  suitable to continental climates. However, scientists and growers are recently  looking for the opportunities of growing cherries at subtropical and tropical  areas. For this aim, studies were carried out at the University of Cukurova,  Department of Horticulture, since 1990. In the experiments, besides the  performances of cherry cultivars, chilling requirements were also calculated.  Cristobalina, Temprano de Sot, Precoce de Bernard, Sunburst, Lapins, Chelan and  Na-1 are the promising cherry cultivars, suitable to subtropical  conditions

From: http://www.actahort.org/members/showpdf?bo...0requirement%22
j------------------------------------
Also  found:

Chilling requirements - about 1000-1500 hr

From: Cherries
--------------------------------------
Also  found:

‘Stella’ Though its chill requirement is high, gardeners in colder  pockets of Orange, San Diego and Riverside counties report good production from  this variety. Described as self-fruitful, Bill Nelson finds that ‘Stella’ does  better with a cross pollinator such as ‘Black Tartarian’. The fruit is tasty and  dark-burgundy. ‘Stella’ remains a question mark in my coastal garden. I planted  one several years ago and, initially, it took a dive. It seems to be coming  back, but I've yet to see a bloom on it. I'll give it another year or two before  I determine the little tree's fate. Late. (700 hours). 

From: http://www.davewilson.com/homegrown/advice..._plantsoup.html

The  "(700 hours)" is the chill requirement which is in hours required per year below  45 degrees F. This site indicates that stella is not a good pollinator. This  probably means that it will not act as a pollinator for your bing trees....bing  cherries absolutely must have a pollinator (as far as what I have heard...I'm  from a cherry producing part of the US) and it looks like stella won't be a good  one.
Also, this site says that the chill requirement is only a guideline and  in certain microclimates a cherry might produce fruit even if you fall short of  the required period...sometimes.

Also from this site I  found:

Prunus tomentosa, Nanking Cherry Bill Nelson recommends this  Chinese species cherry for low-chill gardens. It grows as a six-foot-tall shrub  with bright-pink fruit that ripen around the Fourth of July. For best  production, you’ll need at least two plants. Nanking cherry is closely related  to traditional cherries, which are cultivars of Prunus avium, meaning their  fruit is similar — but not identical. Still, Nanking is well worth a try. "It's  a lovely little shrub," Nelson says. “Plant a row, and you'll have all the  cherries you want." Midseason. (300 hours)

I'm thinking that this is what  they grow in northern Thailand and sell as "mountain cherries" (see my first  post).....notice that they are Prunus tomentosa which is not a true  cherry...true sweet cherries being Prunus avium.

And by the way, I've  eaten what I think are dried "mountain cherries" in Mae Sai and they are really  tasty and worth a try....the fresh ones are good but sort of a dissappointment  if you are hoping for a real cherry....I'm used to bing cherries (never seen  them in Thailand though) so maybe I'm  spoiled.
-------------------

----------


## Kikoman

After living in my home for (6) years I recently found out that my wife's uncle from across the street has a lemon tree and that (2) years ago my wife planted a seedling from that tree in our yard, that is presently between 7-8 foot high so hopefully pretty soon we will have some of our own home grown lemons from that tree. In the mean time I will try to have some grafts from that lemon tree onto my lime tree and see what will happen.

Lemons will grow in Thailand as we have both a lemon and lime tree in our garden and I live in central Thailand outside of Nakhon Sawan city.

Cheers: :Smile: 

PS as a side note the lemons are smaller then the lemons back home and are quite tasty.

----------


## pesky tourist

Lemons are no problem - too warm imo for cherries to fruit.

----------


## Vincent03

he biggest offender of growing cherry trees in your garden is the weather. 

Cherry trees are very particular about their climate. 

They don't like long hot summers. 

They need a chilling out period during the winter. 

They don't need a late frost! 

The other garden enemy of the cherry tree is birdlife. Growing cherry trees will guarantee a huge garden bird population flocking to your garden. But if you want to eat the cherries you will have to guard against the birds. They can strip a tree in less than half an hour. 







Preparation 

Decide on the site for your tree/s some months in advance of planting. Soil Ph should be between 6.2 and 6.8. Check and adjust accordingly. Land must be well-drained. Cherry trees can't tolerate wet feet. Check the site throughout a rainy spell: Dig a hole 2 or 3 feet deep. If the rainwater stays in the bottom of the hole for any length of time, the land isn't well-drained enough for growing cherry trees. 

Dig over the soil, remove all weeds and dig in well-rotted animal manure if available. 


Choosing Cherries! 

From the small wild cherry thousands of years ago, man's enjoyment of cherries has developed and we now expect to eat sweet varieties whenever in season. 

We have wild cherry trees popping up everywhere in our garden. Thanks to the birds spitting out the pips on their own doorstep! Tut! 

In our case the system can work well because the birds stay up in the heights of the old wild cherry trees, and tend to ignore the garden cherry trees tucked away in the vegetable plot. That's the theory but it doesn't always work like that. -Best to net your trees as soon as they start to fruit! 





Browse through your local garden centre catalogue or drop into a local nursery to have a look at the varieties available in your region. 

Because cherries are sooo particular, many varieties have been developed to cope with different temperatures and viruses. 


When you buy your cherry trees check instructions for: 

Pollination needs: as a rule sour cherries - the wilder varieties - are self-pollinating. Sweet cherries generally need cross-pollination and should be planted near a compatible variety. 

Regional Compatibilty Double check the variety is suitable for your region. Growing cherry trees in extreme temperatures will require a very special variety. 

Planting Instructions Growing cherry trees in your garden requires a little fore-thought. They are trees after all! There are a few dwarf varieties on the market and these may have specific planting instructions. 

Here are a few different varieties available online, there are many more! 

Crocus.co.uk type Prunus cerasus Morello (copy and paste to avoid typos!) in the search box on their homepage 


Growing cherry trees at Nature Hills 'Montmorency' available for U.S. deliveries 

Growing cherry trees at Nature Hills 'Stella' available for U.S. deliveries 

Planting 

As mentioned above, instructions should be double checked before you plant your cherry tree. 

Here is a rough guide to growing chery trees in your garden; 

Dig a large hole in your prepared soil.-18-24 inches depending on age and type of the tree. 

Tease out the roots of your tree, unless instructions state otherwise. 

Place the root ball at the bottom of your hole and fill in with soil. Press down firmly. When all soil has been packed back in the hole, use your heel to firm the tree in place. 

If required, place a stake in the ground next to the tree. 


Water well. 


After Care 

It's easy to forget to water trees in the garden. New trees, especially fruiting trees, need lots of water until they are established. During hot summer periods your cherry trees will still require water to 'swell' the cherries. 





Netting 

Netting is considered dangerous to birdlife and it's true, birds do get caught in nets sometimes. 

One way round this is to build a cage type affair to put over your trees when they start fruiting. 

Build a square wooden frame that will sit over your tree and stretch very fine netting round all four sides and over the top. The very fine netting will stop the birds getting caught up, and you can enjoy a healthy crop of cherries. 

This system works well when growing cherry trees on a small scale. If your trees are big or you have many of them, other methods such as bird scarers may be more appropriate. 


Harvesting 

Pick the fruit as it becomes ripe. Eat fresh off the tree or bake cherry tarts and pies. 

Fresh cherries will store well for a number of days in a cool place. 

Growing cherry trees successfully does need a little time and energy - but worth every delicious mouthful! 



Happy Gardening! 
The word cherry refers to a fleshy fruit (drupe) that contains a single stony seed. The cherry belongs to the family Rosaceae, genus Prunus, along with almonds, peaches, plums, apricots and bird cherries.

----------


## forreachingme

Growing stuff seems to attract lots of newbies

----------


## dolorous ed

i have a really nice lemon tree in the garden.......proper big yellow lemons, not the little limes

took a few years to produce

i'll get a few pictures later on

----------


## oldest swinger

You won't get edible cherries in Thailand, unless you go to the supermarket. The weather is simply not cold enough for the fruit to form.

----------


## dolorous ed

here's my lemons in the garden

----------


## dolorous ed

last year, we only got 1 lemon...this year it's thriving...nice looking tree too

think it's about 4 years old

----------


## Thetyim

^
Don't throw the seeds away
I want them  :Smile:

----------


## dolorous ed

^
Did we get it from you?
I have a feeling we did.

----------


## Norton

> here's my lemons in the garden


As a wild guess, you're in Chiangmai. :Wink: 

Lemons ok there. Surin is a different kettle of fish.

----------


## dolorous ed

^
is it the heat?

i honestly have no idea why they'd grow here and not there.

as an aside, we stole 10 coffee plant cuttings from doi inthanon a few years back, 9 perished within weeks...one thrived and yielded enough beans a few weeks back to make my first pot of home grown coffee.

why only one survived in the same are of the garden remains a mystery to me

----------


## Norton

> is it the heat?


Yep. Heat and possibly soil composition.

Looks as if your wee daughter thinks the lemons a bit too sour.

She's a cute one. Congrats.

----------


## dolorous ed

> soil composition.


it's a heavy red clay up here

----------


## jonj

> last year, we only got 1 lemon...this year it's thriving...nice looking tree too
> 
> think it's about 4 years old


Hi 

Your lemon tree looks great, I have couple of trees as well but the skins are brown, any idea what is causing this ?

----------


## avogadro

I grow  Limes and if I do not pick them , they turn yellow and look like lemons .  What is the difference ?

----------


## poorfalang

[quote=avogadro;2049573]I grow  Limes and if I do not pick them , they turn yellow and look like lemons .  What is the difference ?[/quote
thats the difference, they are limes  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Kurgen

> had a lemon tree growing for nearly 2 years now. When planted it was almost a shrub, 2 years later and it's very nearly a shrub. Will dig it up and dump the fukka soon!


18 months later and I now just about have a shrub. Will dig the it up and dump the fukka soon.  :mid:

----------

